# most aggressive freshwater fish



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

what would be the most aggressive freshwater fish for the home aquarium. of any breed, piranhas, cichlids, whatever.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

a neon with NTD. They are viscious!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

elong i guess... but it depends on the individual fish

also i hear flowerhorn cichlids are crazy


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sneakhead, African tiger fish, Rhom, take your pick.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Please, what IS the most aggresive piranhs?

People keep telling me BS, which is the most vicious>?

reallllyy the Rhoms?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Rhoms are vicious when they are big. Small rhoms are more skittish.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

another retarded thread..


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

This is only my opinion....Piranha=Elong or maybe a Medinai(mine is extremly aggressive.Freshwater(Cichlids)=Dovii,Managuense and Midas,other freshwater=Snakehead,African tiger fish,lungfish.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

> another retarded thread..


 whatever man, im just fukin wonderin cause i see more action out of my feeder fish than my piranhas, i want something that actually does something instead of run into my glass at full tilt when i walk in the room. oh and that eats too. mine dont eat.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i have 6 flowrhorn, and i say they are the most aggresive.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

african tiger fish or payara.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

ternitzer said:


> > another retarded thread..
> 
> 
> whatever man, im just fukin wonderin cause i see more action out of my feeder fish than my piranhas, i want something that actually does something instead of run into my glass at full tilt when i walk in the room. oh and that eats too. mine dont eat.


 Give them time, too many people buy them becuase they expect them to be super aggressive killing machines, they're not. Maybe you should have done some resaerch BEFORE going out and buying them. 
This is a bs thread becuase there isn't really such thing as an 'aggressive'fish. Some fish are highly terrortorial like rhoms, and p's are aggressive feeders when hungry. They don't just attack things for fun, they kill other fish if there isn't an easier meal available, and only for food for their own survival.
If you want to keep fish just for the entertainment of seeing them rip animals apart, firstly you're an asshole and secondly just rent a f*cking jet li movie if you want violence.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Peacock said:


> another retarded thread..


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

fuk this, close the thread.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

oh, and thx to everyone who gave me there opinion.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

SerraNBAPygo said:


> african tiger fish or payara.


 neither of them are aggressive.. they are actualy quite docile and are easily killed due to stress from more aggressive fish..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> i have 6 flowrhorn, and i say they are the most aggresive.


 i agree..

although in a large tank they are not aggressive at all..

P's are p*ssy fish..


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i like my pirnahas alot and all, and i dont plan on givin em up. im havin a lil trouble findin something they will eat is all. and i do plan on givin em time. i was just wonderin what other breed might be really aggressive, being that i know absolutly nothing about any other types of fish.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

ternitzer said:


> i like my pirnahas alot and all, and i dont plan on givin em up. im havin a lil trouble findin something they will eat is all. and i do plan on givin em time. i was just wonderin what other breed might be really aggressive, being that i know absolutly nothing about any other types of fish.


 i misjudged you, thought you were one of those pricks you gets a bare tank with lights brighter than the sun and wonders why his p's are skittish.

WolfFish are f*cking mean, forgetting what i said before this thing is evil. It killed my female eyebiter that was about 6" when he was about 4", but considerably smaller. It killed it becuase he decided he wanted its hiding place instead of his own, so he killed it and left it floating for me to find. It went back to his own cave straight after the spiteful mofo.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

why do people get so mad when some one looks for the meanest fish ?









it's the same thing when some one looks for a nice and sweet pet for there kids that wont bite them..some of us like mean killers and some cute and furry


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

fury said:


> why do people get so mad when some one looks for the meanest fish ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 becuase most people buy the wrong animal (piranhas) and when the don't 'perform' or aren't the ruthless killers they assumed they'd be the animal is either dumped or neglected.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

fury said:


> why do people get so mad when some one looks for the meanest fish ?


 there is no MEANEST fish... THats why.. people who know this get tired of these threads.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Peacock said:


> grnlemonade said:
> 
> 
> > i have 6 flowrhorn, and i say they are the most aggresive.
> ...


 Correct, and Dovi, Festae, and Trimacs, when mature, often do not calm down in a larger tank. So this does demonstrate a greater territorial aggression.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

well I asked becasue my rhom is very skittish, I've had him/her all its life and it doesn't act all psycho, its a very nice fish......









-Obie


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Sofa N Obie said:


> well I asked becasue my rhom is very skittish, I've had him/her all its life and it doesn't act all psycho, its a very nice fish......:laugh:
> 
> -Obie


 I understand your situation. For some reason I do derive a certain satisfaction from having a real f*cker for a fish, given it's a restricted environment. That's why I always start with more than one of the same species and judge which one is best to keep.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

tiger muskie,chain pickerel..muskie have been known to attack people if they get to close to their beds


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranhaha said:


> tiger muskie,chain pickerel..muskie have been known to attack people if they get to close to their beds


 neither are very aggressive...

Most fish will attack humans when they are breeding.. i get attacked by 3 inch Male sunfish for fucks sake.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

No certain specie is guaranteed. If you insist, see the fish before you buy it. Thats all you can do. No one fish is ever guaranteed to be the most aggressive. Yeah, i have an irritan, and he is really aggressive. So if you ever buy any other irritan, he will also be the most aggressive piranha ever as well.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> fury said:
> 
> 
> > why do people get so mad when some one looks for the meanest fish ?
> ...


 neil my mom is meaner than your mom.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my great white shark is the most aggressive. he sometimes tries to eat me.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

> my great white shark is the most aggressive. he sometimes tries to eat me.


 ahh really, damn dude thats awsome, im lookin to try to get my hands on one of those.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

If you want a fish that will be personal, get an Oscar, no there're not really aggressive, there more like puppies, but if you like to watch fish eat other fish, and like fish that will eat alot and wont be picky, get an Oscar.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

rhom


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

those vampire fish look pretty sweet, them payara or whatever. but i dont know much bout em, cept that it sounds like they can get huge. 6ft.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i also hear payara are prone to not living too long? i think i read on pfish somewhere that payaras don't do well in captivity. but they said that about a great white shark too, and look at me.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

no garantee really, generally your best bet for a finger chaser is a flowerhorn cichlid or a red devil, although i would suggest holdin out with your fish,

a week or two ago i was layin in bed, and runnin my pinky across the glass, and found that one of my reds chases and bites at fingers, he deosnt do it alot,

that goes to show that even a fish thats generally classified as shy and timid like red bellied piranhas, can pop up and surprise u sometimes,


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The nastiest fish I ever had was a 15" male managuense, or Jaguar cichlid. This fish accepted nothing in his tank. I put a 3" raphael cat in his tank and it immediately swam under a big hunk of drift wood. The Managuense got wind of it and went into a frenzy. Gills flared, body wagging, and proceeded to dig the cat out from the log. He wouldn't give up until I finally pulled the cat out.
Dovii can be equally nasty.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i have a salt water red hog that is one mean bastard.. he swims back and forth and stares me down and when ever i go to put my hand anywhere near the tank and as soon as i lift the lid he snaps at the top of the water, he's already bitten me two or three times, his teeth arent as sharp as piranhas but hes way meaner, he doesnt bother his tank mates he only tries to eat me, i think its mostly because he assoiates my hand with him eating but either way hes alway tryin to bite me


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well the nost aggressive freshwater fish I have ever seen in person would have to bemy male convict, he eats feeder fish like a piranha and rips them to shreds, the m ost aggressive saltwater would have to be this one fish that lives in delaware, it may be brackish im not sure, I dont know their real name but everyone calls them oyster crackers, they're known to bite peoples fingers and toes off, most of the time they do itt to tourists, tourists catch them and don't know how aggressive they are and how sharp their teeth are, they try and unhook it and bye bye finger..they are the ugliest meanest looking fish you will ever see, they are real fat and brown and have huge lumps all over them..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i have a salt water red hog that is one mean bastard.. he swims back and forth and stares me down and when ever i go to put my hand anywhere near the tank and as soon as i lift the lid he snaps at the top of the water, he's already bitten me two or three times, his teeth arent as sharp as piranhas but hes way meaner, he doesnt bother his tank mates he only tries to eat me, i think its mostly because he assoiates my hand with him eating but either way hes alway tryin to bite me


 dude, your avatar rocks. ali g is on funny ass mofo.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

my mac is the meanest fish i have ever seen... but i hear those elongs are bad...

also i hear the irratans are mean too...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Betta fish.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Flowerhorn is far more aggressive than any piranha. Don't take it the wrong way, I love my ps and if I'd rather have had a flowerhorn I would own one but for pure aggression I've never seen anything like a flowerhorn before.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

im sorry peacock bass are the meanest fish in freshwater..


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

p's are p*ssy fish LMAO..tell all those people who were mangled or eaten alive in obidos brazil by piranha in 1981 300 people were consumed when a riverboat capsized by piranha (p.nattereri,s.spilopluera are mostly blamed by scientists). and no lol they didnt DROWN beforehand . dont hear aboutthis much but its true also p's are much like sharks in behavior they arent pussies butthey arent machines either.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

its more agressive than ANY>????....prianha??>>... seems like a general staement?...general statements are not smart whatsoever.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> p's are p*ssy fish LMAO..tell all those people who were mangled or eaten alive in obidos brazil by piranha in 1981 300 people were consumed when a riverboat capsized by piranha (p.nattereri,s.spilopluera are mostly blamed by scientists). and no lol they didnt DROWN beforehand . dont hear aboutthis much but its true also p's are much like sharks in behavior they arent pussies butthey arent machines either.


 that was a story.. thats also called PREDATION... which is TOTALY different then AGGRESSION....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> p's are p*ssy fish LMAO..tell all those people who were mangled or eaten alive in obidos brazil by piranha in 1981 300 people were consumed when a riverboat capsized by piranha (p.nattereri,s.spilopluera are mostly blamed by scientists). and no lol they didnt DROWN beforehand . dont hear aboutthis much but its true also p's are much like sharks in behavior they arent pussies butthey arent machines either.


 Piranhas did NOT capsize any river boat. And yes they did drown first, Frank from OPEFE I believe looked into it and after doing more digging found that they had drowned and then were eaten by piranhas AS WELL as a few other local predatory fish. Natives swim in piranha infested waters all the time and they do fine without getting attacked because it's more work than it's worth for a piranha to go after a human.


----------

